# My No.1 favorite bass that I play!



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Here is my favorite baby...

She is beat up, refinished and unfinished....

But I would not change her in any way.

Westone Super Headless


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

my current fav (google pic. I haven't taken a good one of mine yet).
'14 Gibson EB4


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh she is.
Plays as sweet as she looks.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I kind of developed a special interest in Headless basses after finding my Westone.

Here are my Hohner s the Jack basses.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I once rented Geddy Lee Signature Jazz Bass. My little stubby fingered hand loved it.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I also have this other Westone headless bass that I love ...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I once rented Geddy Lee Signature Jazz Bass. My little stubby fingered hand loved it.



Japan made Jazz basses are the best !

Geddy Lee s bass is amazing!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Haven't got my pic hosting sorted out yet, after the photobucket debacle. Anyways, I've been slow to adopt to the fretboard width of a P bass, but have been using an 09 USA P most of the time the past 3 months, and do really dig the sound. I have a USA Geddy J I use in one project, those 2 essentially share top slot right now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

What are those funny bumps on the necks?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> my current fav (google pic. I haven't taken a good one of mine yet).
> '14 Gibson EB4


Those open book headstock are way better looking than the new one!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's mine.
G&L L-2500.
Can do everything effortless.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Another headless beauty of mine...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Another headless beauty of mine...


So you're a Cort man as well. Cool.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep !

Cort made some nice instruments !


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's my newest acquisition. Squier Ss jaguar bass. 










I Have a set of hand would MJS pickups rest to go into it. I got a practice amp, patch, strap, high end gigbag and the bass with extra strings (new) for $150!!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

sambonee said:


> I Have a set of hand would MJS pickups rest to go into it. I got a practice amp, patch, strap, high end gigbag and the bass with extra strings (new) for $150!!!



Wow !!! 

That was a bargain !!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's a pic of mine. Barely. Yea, it's that little thing in the middle of that old pic of my jam room (pre-keyboard, even). But, it looks like a P bass. Everyone knows what a P bass looks like, right?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, it's that little thing in the middle


I almost missed it !


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Wow !!!
> 
> That was a bargain !!!


The MJS Pickups weren't part of the deal.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

My Ruokangas Steambass. Neck satin finish feels so smooth. Nice Piano Black finish.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> my current fav (google pic. I haven't taken a good one of mine yet).
> '14 Gibson EB4


Nice, I had no idea Gibson was making basses these days.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> I once rented Geddy Lee Signature Jazz Bass. My little stubby fingered hand loved it.


I traded the Sting Precision bass to a friend for his Geddy Lee Jazz Bass. Both are very well made.
I actually liked the Sting Bass better, the neck was really nice, except the inlay, but my son liked the Geddy. We still have it but ironically, he bought a Candy Cola colored Precision Bass a couple years ago and he plays it more than the Geddy.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Lakland Skyline 44-01. Bought it used, had it for a few years now. Previous owner was convinced he needed something with the Fender name on it.
Only thing I use it for is to add bass tracks to my homebrew recordings.
Fretwork, fingerboard, fit & finish are all exemplary, well above its modest price point.
Sorry for the large pic. Texture you see on the body is actually a reflection of the pebbled light panel in the ceiling above.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

StratCat said:


> I traded the Sting Precision bass to a friend for his Geddy Lee Jazz Bass. Both are very well made.
> I actually liked the Sting Bass better, the neck was really nice, except the inlay, but my son liked the Geddy. We still have it but ironically, he bought a Candy Cola colored Precision Bass a couple years ago and he plays it more than the Geddy.


I'd love to have a Sting bass if it wasn't for the inlay. Classic Vibe 50's P will get you close for a good price.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Here's a couple of my basses. A Northern Ricky which is a 70's rebranded Ibanez and a '51 P bass that I built.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Brett Pearson said:


> View attachment 107553
> View attachment 107561
> Here's a couple of my basses. A Northern Ricky which is a 70's rebranded Ibanez and a '51 P bass that I built.


A man after my own heart with that collection!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Took a couple of family shots, too much backlight on the first one but anyways.
2011 Deluxe Jazz
2009 Precision
2016 Geddy USA
2016-7 Magnificent Seven Precision
1973 Precision
2014 Rickenbacker, discontinued Ruby Red


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

My main player is a 75 Gibson LP Triumph (low Impedence pickups,; bass version of the Les Paul Recording guitar). Originally white (rare finish) but now faded and smoke stained (before my time with it) to a deep pee-pee yellow.











I generally stick to Gibsons and short scales (my other basses are 79 RD Artist, 68 EB3 and 81 Victory Standard).



sambonee said:


> Here's my newest acquisition. Squier Ss jaguar bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be so into those is they had something other than a P/J pickup set in them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> 81 Victory Standard


You may have shown us that one before. I can't recall.
Either way, I wouldn't mind seeing it.

I like the PP Bass too. lol.
And that Sunn must kick out, I'm sure.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> My main player is a 75 Gibson LP Triumph (low Impedence pickups,; bass version of the Les Paul Recording guitar). Originally white (rare finish) but now faded and smoke stained (before my time with it) to a deep pee-pee yello
> I generally stick to Gibsons and short scales (my other basses are 79 RD Artist, 68 EB3 and 81 Victory Standard).
> 
> 
> ...


Router and new pg. great platform. Full stop!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I would be so into those is they had something other than a P/J pickup set in them.


deluxe model


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

OK, I guess I need to be clearer, by P/J I meant to include any combination or permutation thereof. Too ubiquitous. Gimmie something interesting. I mean at least it's a fender (vs all the other basses that rock Ps or Js or P/Js) but still.

@sambonee - enough projects (and really, enough basses too).


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Gimmie something interesting.


https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/1980-bc-rich-eagle-natural-bass-1800.136865/


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

shameless ;P


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Too ubiquitous


If you are going start using big words like that we are going to have to ask you to leave....lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I guess you're not a USS fan then (I don't like them either, but not for that reason... thought that band name is pretty damn stupid).


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice basses Frenchy. I love headless basses myself, but don't currently have any. Almost bought a flying V Cort last year and tried to get a guy out west to ship me his Cort headless P. 

My #1 would be my Fender Tony Franklin fretless.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

james on bass said:


> Nice basses Frenchy.


Thanks !

I find them useful since no head to knock on drummers cymbal's !!! 

Bass players dont always have the room they need to properly rock tha house down !!!HNG^%$


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I find them useful since no head to knock on drummers cymbal's !!!
> 
> Bass players dont always have the room they need to properly rock tha house down !!!HNG^%$


I played a Westone "Rail" quite a few times. Quite a goofy looking bass in my opinion, but the idea behind it really worked.

My dream bass is a Status. Close second would be a Washburn Bantam double-neck; I had one offered to me a long time ago and I didn't take the offer.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Brett Pearson said:


> Here's a couple of my basses. A Northern Ricky which is a 70's rebranded Ibanez and a '51 P bass that I built.


Hi Brett,

I also have a Northern Rick copy. Mine , after long research, was Kasuga made. The pick up cavity and routing will help you determine the origin of yours.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Frenchy, you didn't happen to have your blue Cort for sale a few months ago? In the Ottawa area?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

james on bass said:


> My dream bass is a Status. Close second would be a Washburn Bantam double-neck; I had one offered to me a long time ago and I didn't take the offer.


I sold my Bantam bass and regret it !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

james on bass said:


> Frenchy, you didn't happen to have your blue Cort for sale a few months ago? In the Ottawa area?


No, not me.
I'm not at all in that area.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

For you headless fans, this popped up on kijiji.

HOHNER B2 Professional Headless Bass with OHSC | guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Some nice looking basses here.
My #1 is a 2002 MIA Victor Bailey Jazz.
The body is slightly smaller than a typical Jazz and the neck a little slimmer.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> For you headless fans, this popped up on kijiji.


Nice !

I have the same under the Cort name... great instrument.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> My #1 is a 2002 MIA Victor Bailey Jazz.
> The body is slightly smaller than a typical Jazz and the neck a little slimmer.



Oh wow...

I would love to try that baby !!!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

They are not very common.
Fender USA made them in limited numbers and only for a short time, possibly two model years but don't quote me on that.
Production was moved to Japan and then later to somewhere else (don't remember) that was cheaper.
Very few of any of those models made it to Canada.
I have seen a few on eBay and Reverb on rare occasions but I have never seen one in person other than my own, which took L&M 4 months to get for me.
There was also an acoustic version with the same ideas implemented.
Smaller body, slimmer neck.
It was not a very good acoustic bass.
I've only ever played one and didn't like anything about it except how it looked.
Almost all acoustic basses seem too quiet to keep up with a guitar around a campfire or a coffee table but the VB acoustic is way worse.
It is actually completely useless unless it is plugged in.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are mine. Currently favoring the Jazz; comparing the two, the J is the epitome of a "fast" neck. So much so, contemplating flipping the P for something else with a J profile neck.

First, this is a 2013 MIJ FSR '66 RI. Only 130-ish made for North America, supposedly.









The other is a 1977/78 Precision, modified to PJ by a previous owner. Currently sporting Fralin P and a 1968 J pickups.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

No Hofners?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Been playing this non stop since I picked it up about 2 weeks ago. Don't know that it takes over #1, too soon to say, but damn nice bass. Old Smoothie 40th Anniv Stingray


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

keto said:


> Old Smoothie 40th Anniv Stingray


Real Nice Bass there !


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BWjKSzrHp-d/


----------

